# looking for long term unfurnished



## voller12 (Jan 30, 2014)

hi wonder if anyone can help at all we are looking to relocate to Portugal in end of may june , looking for a unfurnished property in a quite location if possible we also have two dogs x wonder if anyone can help thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You probably need to give more info such as:

For how many people

What area

How long term

What sort of temperament do the dogs have


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

There are some websites you may wish to look through and contact the website as sometimes rentals are available but aren't advertised:

Welcome

Pinhal Rural - Media?o Imobili?ria, Lda

Properties for long-term rent in the Góis region of Central Portugal

Long Term Rental Property in Portugal

Portugal Long term lettings | Property to let | Monthly rentals | Serviced lets Portugal | Portuguese monthly accommodations - longtermlettings.com.

Long Term Rental Accommodation in Central Portugal | Peaceful-Portugal.com

Hopefully all the links work ok.

I've rented a holiday let before where it stated no dogs allowed or it may have been dogs by negotation or dogs considered I can't quite remember. After contacting the owner and explaining the nature of the dogs, the dogs were allowed at the property.

Best wishes on your searches.


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Some more links:

Long lets Portugal and long term rentals Portugal

Holiday Rentals – Vacation Rentals | Short and medium term Apartments | Portugal Portugal Rentals - Algarve - Alentejo - Lisbon – Oporto / Porto :: Home

justportugal | Santa Cruz In The Beautiful Alentejo

Alentejo Portugal Houses For Rent By Owner | Rental Homes | Vacation Rentals | FRBO

Rentavila.com - Properties for Sale and Rent in Portugal - Property Listings

Real Estate - Properties for sale and rent in Alentejo

Preloved | country house wiht pool in alentejo (sale/long term rentals) for sale

Portugal Long term lettings, property to let serviced lets monthly rentals Portugal to let - longtermlettings.com.

Rent | Rent property in Portugal

Quinta No Campo - Santa Margarida da Serra , Alentejo, Portugal - Self Catering - Long & Short Term - Ref: 32634 - Somewhere 2 Rent - Rental Page 1

Accommodation In Portugal | Property For Sale In Portugal


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Duplication post due to slow internet and didn't know how to delete the duplicated reply.


----------

